# NOS Corsa Extra



## bolo yeung (Jul 14, 2008)

if the british pound was as strong as in the summer I would have bid on this beauty.....

http://cgi.benl.ebay.be/EDDY-MERCKX-CORSA-EXTRA-FULL-DURA-ACE-SSC-NOS-59_W0QQitemZ130275940095QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item130275940095&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1399|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318


----------

